# Med combo that has been working pretty well



## wantotalk (May 4, 2009)

I have been having decent success with the following drugs for social anxiety, general anxiety and depressive ruminations:

Daily, I have been taking Wellbutrin XL 300 mg, Prozac 10 mg, and Xanax XR 3 mg.

I also take Vyvanse 40-50 mg 3-4 times a week. Of course, when I take the Vyvanse, my social anxiety goes way down. But this aspect only lasts for about 3 hours. The remaining 4 hours is the beginning of the crash (irritability, anxiety), but this has been slightly ameliorated by the recent addition of Prozac (I think). My focus during the come down, though, is still pretty strong.

This is the most drugs I have ever been on, and sometimes I worry about it, but I am feeling better (albeit, a little spacey/foggy). Hopefully, over time, I can start eliminating some of these meds (starting with the Xanax).


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

wantotalk said:


> I have been having decent success with the following drugs for social anxiety, general anxiety and depressive ruminations:
> 
> Daily, I have been taking Wellbutrin XL 300 mg, Prozac 10 mg, and Xanax XR 3 mg.
> 
> ...


Well, I can see why, that just about covers every NT known to man.


----------



## wantotalk (May 4, 2009)

Well, three of these meds aren't terribly difficult to get prescriptions for (Wellbutrin, Prozac, Xanax). Vyvanse is another story, they keep it locked in a safe at my local drug store. Even without using the Vyvanse, I still feel significantly better.


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

wantotalk said:


> Well, three of these meds aren't terribly difficult to get prescriptions for (Wellbutrin, Prozac, Xanax). Vyvanse is another story, they keep it locked in a safe at my local drug store. Even without using the Vyvanse, I still feel significantly better.


Yeah....I mean makes sense, it's amphetamine. Wellbutrin is a DNRI, Prozac is a SSRI, Xanax for GABA, and Vyvanse for dopamine. Do you feel it's counterproductive to have vyvanse and a sedative like Xanax?


----------



## wantotalk (May 4, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure because I started the xanax before the vyvanse. I suppose the Xanax was given to me at the outset because my anxiety was out of control at the time. Xanax is also the only drug that has provided any relief in the past. I have taken low dosages (.25-.5 mg) PRN on and off over the years. Because I have pretty significant anxiety, I guess my pdoc was obviously concerned that the vyvanse (prescribed for a learning disability), would make my anxiety worse...At the moment, I have no idea what I would feel like if I eliminated Xanax.

It's paradoxical that most of these drugs are stimulating, yet helpful, despite the fact that my natural state is to be anxious and feel crappy. Though, I guess almost everybody feels less anxious/more sociable when using an amphetamine.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Right now I'm on Xanax and Lexapro. The Xaxax seems to help somewhat, but I don't think the lexapro does squat. I have to keep going throuh 4-5 week trials before being prescribed a different dosage or possibly a change in medication. I don't see myself getting off xanax anytime soon, and want to increase the dosage, atleast for days that I know I need the extra relaxation, like presentations


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

db0255 said:


> Yeah....I mean makes sense, it's amphetamine. Wellbutrin is a DNRI, Prozac is a SSRI, Xanax for GABA, and Vyvanse for dopamine. Do you feel it's counterproductive to have vyvanse and a sedative like Xanax?


Yeah and I wonder if the noradrenaline and dopamine disinhibiting properties of prozac are being boosted by the wellbutrin.


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> Yeah and I wonder if the noradrenaline and dopamine disinhibiting properties of prozac are being boosted by the wellbutrin.


Prozac is such an X-factor, too. It could possibly be interacting in God knows how many ways.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Wellbutrin is an odd drug in itself, it only binds to approx 25% of the dopamine transporter sites, by contrast SSRI's block 80> % of serotonin transporter sites, yet in most cases wellbutrin can reverse sexual side effects of SSRI's, and boost antidepressant response, which indicates a possible difference in neurotransmitter systems in terms of percentage of transporter blockade required to mediate certain responses.


----------



## wantotalk (May 4, 2009)

So, is my head going to explode?


----------



## Dangerous (Oct 21, 2009)

I take alot of pills.. adderal (amphetamine) lyrica ( for myalga/gabba and calcum channel) xanax and klononpin (sedatives) 
AND THESE PRN
remeron (antidepressant)
marinoal (THC)


BUT, I still think taking more than one antidepressant especially two that are activating along with a ampehtamine is worth it.

I dont know why you don't just take Nardil, that stuff blast off like a shotgun and covers neurotransmitters we havent even found yet Also if you find a doctor that is cool enough, like mine did he still might let you keep a stimulant at low deses. (shhh!)


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

My doc would probably balk about the suggestion of me trying a stimulant and probably even go as far as refusing to see me after. You are so lucky.


----------

